# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Ik gebruik middelen tegen haaruitval

## Leontien

Binnen de subrubriek 'Haar' wordt er veel gepost over haaruitval en welke middelen je daartegen kunt gebruiken. Nu vraag ik jou of je middelen gebruikt tegen haaruitval of niet meer of helemaal niet. Je kunt je stem uitleggen door te reageren.

Breng hier je stem uit en geef je reactie!

----------


## dotito

Heb vorig jaar zo eens van die ampullen gekocht van l'oréal maar eerlijk gezegd, was er niet echt tevreden over en ik geloof er ook niet in.
Is ook nog eens vrij duur die produkten.Het enige dat naar schijnt help zijn die pillen ik geloof dat ze pilfood noemen,maar die zijn ook nogal kostelijk.

Ikzelf heb dan destijds mijn haar heel kort laten knippen omdat ik seurieuse haaruitval had,en heb daar gewoon extra vit.voorgenomen .
Moet zeggen nu een jaar later is mijn haar weer helemaal top.Heb gelukkig momenteel geen last meer van haaruitval.

Do :Smile:

----------


## Four Roses

Mijn zus had eens bij Telsell een flesje gekocht tegen haaruitval en daar zou je haar dikker van moeten worden. Ik heb het een maand geprobeerd, maar merkte helemaal niets! Onzin allemaal.
Wat je het beste kunt doen is volgens mij wat Gerard Joling heeft gedaan: hij heeft haren laten implanteren en heeft er nog nooit zo goed uitgezien!

----------


## nellekemh

Heb vitamine B geslikt en Priorin. Een speciale shampoo van Vichy gebruikt maar er geen resultaat mee behaald. 
Hartelijke groetjes

----------


## Luuss0404

Geen middel tegen haaruitval nodig... misschien ooit wel maar dat zie ik dan wel weer  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Niet meer heb het wel een tijdje genomen. Weet je heb de bijsluiter is goed gelezen en eigenlijk zijn het gewoon vitamines, zoals zink, aminozuren...enz maar dan in een hogere dosis. Ben toen enkele gewone vitamines in kruidvat gaan halen, en mijn haar is nu terug oké. 

Is het nu van de vitamines of van het gezond eten zou het niet weten. Ik geloof er eigenlijk niet meer in. Als je gewoon gezond eet je haar met goede producten wast, niet teveel föhnt en kleurt dan denk ik dat het ook goed komt. 

Is nu wel zo dat ik een lange tijd terug ook veel haaruitval heb gehad. Maar ik had toen wel heel veel stress. Ik ben zeker dat je van stress ook haaruitval krijgt.

Weet je wat heel goed is voor u haar olijfolie/lijnzaad/noten daar krijg je na verloop van tijd zeer mooi glanzend haar van.

----------

